

Excellent startup to anonymously review and rate your doctor experience - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/28/excellent-startup-to-anonymously-review-and-rate-your-doctor-experience/

======
ivankirigin
The room for growth in IT in health is absolutely astounding. I have a friend
working on a kiosk style device. If you're interested, email me.

One problem is regulation. To get "in the loop" at offices, some things need
to be clarified. A simple example: when an insurance company pays for a
specialist to give you an x-ray, which of the three parties owns the data?
Another problem is secure access to private information. Another friend was
working in IT at a hospital, and they almost got sued because they didn't
follow proper procedures when copying data -- between servers for
regular/transparent backups!

It's a mess.

------
nickb
Remember that 'rate your lawyer' site and the flurry of lawsuits that
followed? This is another one of those risky startups. Good luck to you but
beware negativity...

------
menloparkbum
"I like forums and blogs here, it's really an informative to non-medico, and
you can get lots of information in forum in different categories. This gives
more traffic to website. Also blogs are very much informative in s similar
capacity. Even I got lots of information cancer and pregnancy."

------
waleedka
Are patients the right people to rate doctors? Can a patient reliably tell if
the doctor is ordering the right tests or not?

